# Bring porn into bed



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wondering if this is a good idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

The wife and I did years ago when you could rent VCR tapes....Then the Ar. Atty. general ruled rental places couldn't rent them out.....Two years later he was convicted of fraud and theft....Porn Karma...


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Angel82 said:


> Wondering if this is a good idea
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's an awful idea. TVs are heavy and once you've got the TV balanced and the DVD player situated, there's no room left. Not to mention waking in the middle of the night to pee and tripping over the power cords strewn everywhere.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Personal choice. I mean, if you and your partner were to watch it together and have discussed it fully - why not? Make sure you both agree fully. Don't pressure each other, don't try to sell each other on it. Be open. If one person doesn't care for what's on at the time, make sure to turn if off immediately and find something else that is suited for both of you. 

I mean, if two people are okay with it and it's not against their personal beliefs, religions, morals, etc...go for it. Have a ball...or two.


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

I want ro try it as I all.of of a sudden have a high sex drive or I am just catching up on some love making lost during the last year and half. I know hubby uses porn for himself during this time I know it really arouses him cause it does the same to me. I just dont know if will be a dependant in our sex life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

There is nothing wrong and a lot of things right about bringing porn into the bedroom, provided the power cord is safely tucked away... 

Porn is arousing to almost everyone, even those who say the don't like it.

If you're worried about being too dependent on porn, make a rule that you two watch porn together only once a month or something. Ask your husband to refrain from watching porn, or masturbating to porn so that he always has enough sexual energy for you. You can call this "The right of first refusal." He lets you know, hopefully by trying to arouse you, that he is hyped up for some good sex. If it isn't a possible to have sex that day, then he can go watch porn and beat off. But ideally he should be bringing his sexual energy into the marriage.

Anything in moderation is good. Except chocolate cake.


----------



## LostinNE (Aug 31, 2015)

Angel82 said:


> I want ro try it as I all.of of a sudden have a high sex drive or I am just catching up on some love making lost during the last year and half. I know hubby uses porn for himself during this time I know it really arouses him cause it does the same to me. I just dont know if will be a dependant in our sex life
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use porn only as a means of 'survival'. 

There is nothing like the real thing though. Plus, always I imagine my wife doing all the things I see in the video. It isn't about the 'other people' turning me on. It's about fantasizing that the one person I wish would ....would.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

We watch soft core when we make love. Adds to the mood. Not as graphic.


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree 100% with what Anon said a few posts up.

I posted comments on a similar thread in this section...I think it was called "women who are ok with porn." 

Porn in the bedroom in healthy doses is perfectly fine in my option with the understanding that both partners are comfortable watching it. For my wife and I, we will occasionally watch porn. When I say occasionally, I am talking about once a month. We don't watch the real raunchy kind but the kind you would see on hegre-art and nubilefilms etc.

We made a promise to each other if we watch porn it would be together which I am perfectly on board with. We will typically watch a video here and there as foreplay and then have sex. Sometimes we will have sex while it's playing in the background. 

Being HD coupled with watching porn with the wife really supercharges my sexual energy for better orgasms. I could tell my wife is more wet.


----------



## LainyLove22 (Aug 22, 2015)

On occasion we'll have our tablet by our bedside and with a sly , naughty look from him we'll lay back and look for an " interesting " video as foreplay.

We don't do it often but it's sexy to watch together.


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> There is nothing wrong and a lot of things right about bringing porn into the bedroom, provided the power cord is safely tucked away...
> 
> Porn is arousing to almost everyone, even those who say the don't like it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice. We have had the talk and I appreciate the points you points and your persepective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Eastcoasting said:


> . We don't watch the real raunchy kind but the kind



When this topic was brought up he suggested we look into couples porn and female geared porn. I didnt know something like that exists but than I shouldnt be surprised
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone for you opinions. I am fairly new to the forum and its been really helpful to talk about things I may not be able to talk.to friends and family
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

What one actually likes to watch in a porn can be a very personal and extraordinarily subjective. For most men, out of 100 porno movies, there is probably only one or maybe two that might really catch their attention. Now if you take that aspect of choosing a porn into account, it will actually be very difficult to find a pro that BOTH will enjoy. Odds are one or the other will pretend to like it as not to offend the other.

If you are going to do this, I suggest a nice long conversation about what you both like to watch and try to find a topic that coincides with both of your desires. You'll probably have to search about 1000 videos to find one, and you will want to invest a substantial amount of time searching for these prior to using it in the bedroom. Otherwise bring porn into the bedroom will just be entertaining as opposed to sincerely arousing. 

The first time I watched porn in the bed with my wife, the first video I found was an asian video. The girl was on her feet and hands with her butt way up in the air. The male penetrated her and did a "plank" maneuver and then had two more people spin him around really fast like a propellor! My wife and I laughed, but the moment of bringing porn into the bedroom was anything but arousing. 

Good luck, 
Badsanta


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

We do soft core. No genital close ups or cum in your face or in your ass shots


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Should couples bring porn into the bedroom?

If it's a once in a while thing, sure. If you don't need it every time in order to get aroused, then, why not. We are of course speaking about porn use that does not go into addiction level.

It can be an exciting tool to bring to the marriage bed. Just to give something different and spice things up a bit. You as the female might not like the kind your husband wants to watch. Men i find will watch anything, if not for arousal but just to be entertained. So, you have to let him know if anything is offensive to you. You might take a while to figure out which ones you like but thats all part of the fun. Just keep looking until you find what you like.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes and we have . Sometimes we do like to watch one.... saying that tho we never get through much of it:grin2:.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Angel82 said:


> I want ro try it as I all.of of a sudden have a high sex drive or I am just catching up on some love making lost during the last year and half. I know hubby uses porn for himself during this time I know it really arouses him cause it does the same to me. I just dont know if will be a dependant in our sex life
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When my sex drive increased. I had to be careful to not fall into a porn addiction of sorts.. I was REALLY enjoying it... coming to this forum to focus elsewhere is what curbed that even.. 

We rented it for a time.. no regrets ... it was a phase.. we never became dependent on it.. we hardly watch it anymore....sex life is still humming along...

But at THAT time.. it just seemed ELECTRIC to me.. that's what I wanted to feast my eyes on... it did spice things up... my drive was higher than his.. so anything to help him out.. was helping ME OUT !!!

We both like more soft stuff (yeah even my husband) .. so it was hit or miss.. I rented many instructional videos too...anything to give new ideas.. a little novelty... it is very arousing!!

If you are both up for it.. enjoy it..


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Our sex therapist gave my wife and me a porn-like sex instructional video to watch and homework of discussing what we saw with each other. So depending on what you watch and how the two of you deal with it, no it should not be a problem.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

You know now that porn is so mobile you don't have to focus on just trying it in the bedroom. You may have just as good if not better luck texting it to your spouse and watching something together remotely. Say one of the two of you are out of the house (at a hardware store getting some wood), text a link to a video with a description that the same will happen to you when you get home.

Just be careful that you don't get you contacts mixed up and send that to your grandpa, cause I've found that grandpa's like to put everything on Facebook these days and he'll have too much fun with that!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

badsanta said:


> .....You may have just as good if not better luck texting it to your spouse and watching something together remotely. Say one of the two of you are out of the house (at a hardware store *getting some wood*), text a link to a video with a description that the same will happen to you when you get home......


I am sure that the pun was intended. Sort of a whole new concept in making sure hubby gets some wood today.:wink2:


----------

